# The Butcher's Funeral - A Medieval Murder



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

My novel The Butcher's Funeral is now available on the Kindle Store.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks Betsy & Ann for the reminder.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why? 

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer? 

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

CMH said:


> My novel The Butcher's Funeral is now available on the Kindle Store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

My novel The Butchers Funeral: A Medieval Murder is available on the Kindle Store.

The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The complete collection of The Butcher's Funeral in one single volume. Available on Amazon.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

Why did the Butcher die? Was it foul-play? Find out in this medieval mystery. The complete collection of The Butcher's Funeral in one single volume. Available on Amazon.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

A medieval mystery or murder and crime. The complete collection of The Butcher's Funeral in one single volume. Available on Amazon.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The complete collection of The Butcher's Funeral in one single volume. Available on Amazon.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

My novel The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

My novel The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

My novel The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

First bump in quite a while, but my novel The Butcher's Funeral is still available on the Kindle Store.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

The Butcher's Funeral is available on the Kindle Store, a medieval murder story.



The butcher is dead and his wife is the chief suspect. Yet Col Butcher had many enemies, who killed him and why?

Follow Law and Judd as they try to resolve the death of the butcher in Medieval England, there intent to deliver justice to the killer. Could the murderer be the Carniter, who had been pursuing the butcher for his corrupt business practices. Or maybe the Barber Surgeon, a traveller to the city? Could it really be true that the butcher's wife was the killer?

Previously published as a series of short stories, The Butcher's Funeral is now published in a single volume for the first time.


----------

